# telescoping gates!



## mailee (4 Dec 2007)

Well here are the rough ideas for one of my next projects. Telescoping gates for a friends drive. 





His drive has quite a incline and the gates need to open inward up the gradiant. I have come up with this idea where the bottom of the gates will run on a jockey wheel (not pictured yet) and will recede into the bottom of the upper part of the gate. It looks like I will not be able to use standard hook and band hinges but this is no problem as I can use the fire door hinges which will take the weight as the gates will only be around 3' high and 4' wide each. I may have to mock up a copy first to see if the idea will work in practice. Will let you know what happens.


----------



## tim (5 Dec 2007)

If it works - its a bloody good idea. I don't see any reason why it wouldn't although the 'off' side ie away from the hinge may also need guiding otherwise there may be too much torsion around the hinge point as the jockey wheel drags.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Fecn (5 Dec 2007)

That's a superb idea - My only concern would be the rubbing of the pieces together...

I was thinking.. if it's good enough for sash windows, maybe it's good enough for a gate...As an alternative to the jockey wheels, I can also see how you could use a cord/pulley system to achieve the same thing when the gates open. I'll try sketching it if you like. It would also act as an automatic gate closer too.


----------



## tim (5 Dec 2007)

Fecn":2e3f2et4 said:


> As an alternative to the jockey wheels, I can also see how you could use a cord/pulley system to achieve the same thing when the gates open. I'll try sketching it if you like. It would also act as an automatic gate closer too.



That's great - d'you mean fix a cord/ chain to somewhere on the hinge point and then above the outer edge of the gate so that it automatically lifts the lower portion as the gate swings?

Cheers

Tim - who is very bored doing his y/e accounts!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Dec 2007)

This is a cool idea. I'd love to see it work. My brain started thinking about motorized arrangements with lead screws and chains and sprockets to make it go. Then I started wondering, is there any reason you couldn't do a sliding gate?


----------



## Fecn (5 Dec 2007)

Tim - That's exactly what I mean.


----------



## mailee (8 Dec 2007)

Sorry Dave I missed your reply. I can't make the gate a slder as there isn't enough room at the sides I am afraid.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (8 Dec 2007)

How about telescoping horizontally or an accordian fold?


----------



## Racers (19 Dec 2007)

Hi,

I have seen gates on sloping drives where the hinges are off-set to allow the gate to rise. Just using a pencel and peice of paper it looks like if the top hinge is further out than the bottom the gate will rise when swung, you will need work out the off set it should be fariy easy to do as I think the angle of the drive and hinges would be the same.


Pete


----------

